# Shark or Bork for old Grizzly saw



## JediMario (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello,
I purchased a 2001 1023Z Grizzly Right tilt table saw. No splitter or riving knife were included. But, otherwise, it's in stellar shape. I am in the market for an aftermarket riving knife or splitter. I wonder if anyone can give their opinion on options.

I have verified that the Sharkguard and the BORK will work; but, I wanted to see if anyone has any information about them and whether they like them. Installation opinions are welcome as well.

Here's some links for reference:

Bork
Shark Guard

Thank you so much!!

Mario


----------

